# Any topcoat recommendations?



## sunshinesmiles (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am all out of my topcoat (sally hansen megashine) so I need to get a new one. What is the best in your opinion? Also, is Seche Vite worth the hype? 

Thanks so much in advance for answering my questions!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Mar 27, 2012)

Seche Vite in my opinion is worth the hype. I have gone through 3 bottles in a year. It's great cause it makes the polish dry quick and nails always look so new whenever I use it.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree! I LOVE Seche.. also works really good with konad polishes.. it does't smear.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 27, 2012)

yup, LOVE seche vite. I go through a bottle every ~8 weeks, lol. I do, however, suggest wrapping your tips. It tends to shrink your polish back from the tip of your nail just enough to be annoying, and it does it more as the polish thickens after however many uses. Wrapping pretty much solves this for me, though. Sometimes I get lazy or miss one, and I definitely notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunshinesmiles (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will definitely be picking up some Seche Vite soon! &lt;3 I never knew that a topcoat could shrink your polish! I will remember your advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 31, 2012)

I like Seche Vite too. It smells like hardware paint lacquer, which makes me think it's not just a clear nail polish coat, but actually some sort of top coat that is actually built with the same stuff that is actual paint top coats/protectants too.


----------



## hazyday (Apr 2, 2012)

I also like Seche Vite. It is worth the hype! The finish is very smooth and glassy, and it dries quickly.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 9, 2012)

Seche Vite is the best! The only negative for me is that it makes it so hard to remove the polish. It takes me longer to remove that it does to put on. Any recommendations for a good nail polish remover? I'm just using crappy generic drugstore brand right now.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 9, 2012)

I really like Zoya's Remove+ but it can be pricey (around $9 for a bottle I think?)

I think i was told that any "crappy" drug store brand that is acetone based works well (the non-acetone versions obviously being less harsh on your nails), but the Remove+ (which does have acetone in it) at least is made to help nourish and prep your nails for a re-manicure.

One thing that helps too, is technique.  Get the cotton ball wet, then press and hold on the nail for a bit (at least a few seconds) before wiping (it gives the remover time to break down the polish before you rub it off with the cotton).


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 10, 2012)

I like Seche Vite too - it's an awesome topcoat, and it keeps my polish in place for a long time. I use Annelle's technique for removing polish too, and it works very well for me. Sally Hansen Megashine is also a good one.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Annelle and Teresa for the advice. I looked at my polish remover and it doesn't contain acetone, so no wonder I had so much trouble removing my polish!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Annelle and Teresa for the advice. I looked at my polish remover and it doesn't contain acetone, so no wonder I had so much trouble removing my polish!



You're very welcome; I hope it helps! And yes, you'll definitely want to use a nail polish remover with acetone! I've tried the non-acetone versions in the past, and it was like trying to get industrial-strength paint off of my nails...LOL!


----------



## Leylani (Apr 27, 2012)

Seche Vite all the way!

It has changed the way for me. My last mani lasted for 7 days, and would have gone further if I did`nt get bored with it.

On day four or five, I add a second layer of my nail polish (optional) and one more coat of Seche Vite. It is like if the Duracell bunny have taken over, my mani just lasts and lasts now!







And also, I always use nail polish remover with acetone in it. Nothing else really works.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 27, 2012)

seche vite! i just bought a bottle today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love this stuff and always will!


----------



## carolita (May 21, 2012)

I'm gonna be the combo breaker here and recommend Nubar Diamont. You can't really go wrong with that one. And the smell is less nasty than Seche Vite


----------



## possobsession (May 23, 2012)

I would also recommend seche vite. I've been hooked ever since I've tried it because it seriously dries extremely quickly (no more waiting a half hour just to bump them into something :/) and nails are always super shiny. I get tons of compliments when I wear seche vite and I'm often asked if I had them done at a salon! There are some problems I've found with Seche Vite though. I've found that as a bottle of Seche gets older the more prone it is to just peel right off (and take the rest of your polish off with it), also it's definitely prone to shrinkage on the tips of your nail if you don't remember to swipe the edge of the nail. Even so, I would absolutely try it out!


----------

